# myšičko



## Garrincha

Hi
I know someone who calls me ' mysicko ' & they are Czech. I don't know what this means & they say it is a secret & won't tell me!
Can anyone help me translate this please!

Thankyou

Garrincha


----------



## Jana337

Welcome to the forum! 

Myšičko is a vocative form (i.e. when you address people) of myšička, which in turn is a diminutive of myš, meaning mouse. Now I am not sure how it feels in English but it is nothing bad in Czech.  It is actually quite affectionate. Something like "ducky", perhaps. If you want to pay in kind, I'd suggest "kocourku" (for a man) or "kočičko" for a woman. 

Kocour - tommycat
Kočka - cat

Tell me if you need an explanation of their pronunciation.


----------



## Garrincha

Hello Jana

Thankyou. I have done many Google searches & i found the word in a song & thats all. Maybe it is because my pc can't type in Czech.

The situation is that i met a girl & we get on well & i called her darling & she called me 'mysicko' in sms message at the end! Like 'see you mysicko'!

I guess it's something like little mouse or something! From what you say! 
Maybe there is something in Czech i can call her back!, as i try with basic greetings. Just something romantic would be nice 
Do you have a link to this in a dictionary?.

Thankyou for your help

Garrincha


----------



## Jana337

Ah, so the Czech is a girl and not you, right? 

Yes, it is "little mouse" - sorry for not writing it explicitly. And no, dictionaries do not contain the diminutive forms.

As I said, I'd just drop "kočičko" (or "kocicko" for SMS language) somewhere in your next SMS.

A side note: This is a language forum, so you should actually capitalize "I" - a pet peeve of many people here.


----------



## Garrincha

Yes, i am from England & I know it is appciative to try to say a fiew words in the tongue of the person I talk to.

So Kocicko is like the cat & I am the little mouse? mmm, like Tom & Jerry. 

I hope it won't be offensive, I haven't a long time, but i do call her darling & that is ok.

Kocicko is 'little cat' I understand? In a cute nice way!

Thanks

Garrincha


----------



## Garrincha

ok I will use this & it may surprise her. Is there anything else i can put to impress, in Czech?

Garrincha


----------



## Jana337

Please open a new thread and give some suggestions in English: I cannot read your mind. We are a forum where you can get language help, not tips for romancing Czech girls. 

And if you want to impress me, please start capitalizing I.


----------



## Garrincha

Hi I only saw 2 un capitalised 'I's'. I've not been used to this.

I just wanted to know certain words like 'Darling', 'sweety' & thats it realy. I used to live in Hungary & people were impressed when I tried the language.

Sorry for the 2 mistakes.

Garrincha


----------

